# Favorite hunting shows



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I just found a website called carbontv and have been addicted to it the last few weeks I've found a few shows that I have really come to enjoy. Solo hunter. Fresh tracks and on your own adventures. I love watching DIY hunters that are in my same shoes having success. especially on animals that I am able to hunt as well. What are your favorite hunting shows and where can I find them!!?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

fresh tracks and on your own adventures are some of my faves. Also "relentless pursuit" is freaking awesome. Check that one out. He is crazy, shooting anything with a bow and throwing spears etc.


----------



## spacinout (Jul 19, 2014)

The Meateater


----------



## Archin (Oct 5, 2013)

I enjoy YouTube hunting videos. The diyers. Big or small successful or not. Carbon tv is good. Meat eater is good I like his outlook on his show. Everyone who filmed there hunt last year edit it and throw it on the tube! I enjoy the heck out of it!


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Almost Forgot about meat eater that's a great one also! I wish carbontv had all the episodes per season on their hunting shows!


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

I have enjoyed Jason Carter's Ridge Reaper on the outdoor channel


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I love The Western Hunter (Western Hunter mag and Elk hunter magazine). Well produced and beautiful tough country hunting. Nate Simmons is a rad dude.

Don't freak out on me, but Long Range Pursuit and Extreme Outer Limits are well produced and I enjoy watching them.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

+1 on Western Hunter.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Is western hunter only on TV or can if I find it online somewhere?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Meateater!


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

brendo said:


> I just found a website called carbontv and have been addicted to it the last few weeks I've found a few shows that I have really come to enjoy. Solo hunter. Fresh tracks and on your own adventures. I love watching DIY hunters that are in my same shoes having success. especially on animals that I am able to hunt as well. What are your favorite hunting shows and where can I find them!!?


I had never heard of it, thanks for the tip.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Western Hunter is the best big game show on TV. Meateater is a very close second.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Recently I have been watching a show called YoungWild - it is about a young man trying to accomplish the North American Super Slam with a bow. He isn't worried about the size of the animal, only the experience - kind of refreshing in an industry that seems concerned only on if the animal is a "shooter." I also enjoy Western Hunter, Meateater, and YouTube videos!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I still miss Doug Miller


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

Youtube! It would be fun to get a thread going that is filled with links to everyone's personal hunts they have filmed.


----------

